# Covid lockdown



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

again.starts tonight at 8PM...........one cannot be too careful.

My dentist just rang and canceled my Monday checkup.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

no1girl said:


> again.starts tonight at 8PM...........one cannot be too careful.
> 
> My dentist just rang and canceled my Monday checkup.


I just had an email from my grandson, who said "And now I'm back with a new transfer in Doncaster and Waverley!" He is in the final six months of his two year mission with the Mormon Church. Initially to South Korea but brought back home to Australia mid March 2020 when South Korea was in lockdown because of Covid19. He was sent to Melbourne at the end of March 2020 just as the lockdowns were starting there. He has been in Melbourne ever since. Are Doncaster and Waverley in the lockdown areas, my local geography of the Melbourne area is not as good as it once was.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I just had an email from my grandson, who said "And now I'm back with a new transfer in Doncaster and Waverley!" He is in the final six months of his two year mission with the Mormon Church. Initially to South Korea but brought back home to Australia mid March 2020 when South Korea was in lockdown because of Covid19. He was sent to Melbourne at the end of March 2020 just as the lockdowns were starting there. He has been in Melbourne ever since. Are Doncaster and Waverley in the lockdown areas, my local geography of the Melbourne area is not as good as it once was.


Yes those suburbs are in lockdown. Actually the whole or Victoria starts lockdown at 8pm tonight.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

The whole of Victoria is in lockdown for seven days at least.


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

Question: Did the lockdown in 2020 stop THE COVID?


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

It did reduce the numbers of people dying from the virus or living the rest of their lives with reduced health and quality of life.
The low number of cases did attract film directors from America to make their movie here and resuming travel with New Zealand.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

And because some selfish mongrel came from Sydney to Melbourne & then to Launceston with it we will no doubt be in the same position very soon. Sucks to be him though, he came here to watch a football game at the weekend that has now been cancelled due to his selfishness


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I've had to reschedule my hair appointment yet again. I suspect I'll have to change it as I reckon this lockdown will last more than 7 days. On a more positive note I'm now fully vaccinated


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

shanni said:


> And because some selfish mongrel came from Sydney to Melbourne & then to Launceston with it we will no doubt be in the same position very soon. Sucks to be him though, he came here to watch a football game at the weekend that has now been cancelled due to his selfishness


Know the feeling shanni. Similiar event happened in my community and then went to another place and stayed for a week whilst he was in quarantine. Locals wanted to know whom it was so they could belt him up after he recovered.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

In any given community you will always get some who break the rules but I don’t think belting someone up solves anything.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Sjlegrandma said:


> In any given community you will always get some who break the rules but I don't think belting someone up solves anything.


Belting a person up is not ever the answer. It was just frustration with the selfishness of the person concerned and to make people think about their action. Police did not release the person's identity.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Our lockdowns here in Australia have done a lot of good, and stopped the virus speading throughout the country. It is a shame there are people willing to break their quaranteen and then do damage to so many others. We have just had a guy spend nearly a week in prison and then get fined $4500 for using bed sheets tied together to break out of a multi story quaranteen hotel.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I just had an email from my grandson, who said "And now I'm back with a new transfer in Doncaster and Waverley!" He is in the final six months of his two year mission with the Mormon Church. Initially to South Korea but brought back home to Australia mid March 2020 when South Korea was in lockdown because of Covid19. He was sent to Melbourne at the end of March 2020 just as the lockdowns were starting there. He has been in Melbourne ever since. Are Doncaster and Waverley in the lockdown areas, my local geography of the Melbourne area is not as good as it once was.


they will be in lockdown as they are Melbourne suburbs.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies to my question. I appreciate your help.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I just had a message from my son in Vietnam. They are in total lockdown again, are given 3 tickets per family each week to shop for food, if they are out without one, big fine! They aren't even allowed out for a walk!!! It's not over yet, I'm afraid! :sm14:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Will it just be a week, do you think? I have noticed some short lockdowns in Australia before. I just wondered if short breaks were effective. We seem to go for long ones.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

It’s too early to say and will depend on what happens In the next few days.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I just had a message from my son in Vietnam. They are in total lockdown again, are given 3 tickets per family each week to shop for food, if they are out without one, big fine! They aren't even allowed out for a walk!!! It's not over yet, I'm afraid! :sm14:


Hope they stay safe and well. You're right it's not over yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> In any given community you will always get some who break the rules but I don't think belting someone up solves anything.


One very good reason why they are kept anonymous. But those who knowingly do the wrong thing should certainly be punished by the legal systems involved. And surely the guy in Tasmania must have known He was doing the wrong thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Will it just be a week, do you think? I have noticed some short lockdowns in Australia before. I just wondered if short breaks were effective. We seem to go for long ones.


Because we are going in fast and hard short ones do seem to work many times. When you start from 0 cases and lockdown after two and put all the contacts into 14 days quarantine or isolation (closest contacts into hotel quarantine, next level down into home isolation-not allowed to leave home for any reason but urgent medical care) 7 days worked here in South Australia though we do have much tighter restrictions now than we did have before the last lockdown. After the first few cases everyone who tested positive was already in quarantine or isolation when they became infectious and so it was determined that the 7 days was all that was needed.
But if is allowed to take hold before lockdowns started then a long one is needed. 
BUt of course with each one can't tell until a few days in if it worked.
And you unfortunately are a long way from ever being at 0 community transmitted cases.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just had a message from my son in Vietnam. They are in total lockdown again, are given 3 tickets per family each week to shop for food, if they are out without one, big fine! They aren't even allowed out for a walk!!! It's not over yet, I'm afraid! :sm14:


That is tough especially not even being able to walk.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Because we are going in fast and hard short ones do seem to work many times. When you start from 0 cases and lockdown after two and put all the contacts into 14 days quarantine or isolation (closest contacts into hotel quarantine, next level down into home isolation-not allowed to leave home for any reason but urgent medical care) 7 days worked here in South Australia though we do have much tighter restrictions now than we did have before the last lockdown. After the first few cases everyone who tested positive was already in quarantine or isolation when they became infectious and so it was determined that the 7 days was all that was needed.
> But if is allowed to take hold before lockdowns started then a long one is needed.
> BUt of course with each one can't tell until a few days in if it worked.
> And you unfortunately are a long way from ever being at 0 community transmitted cases.


The way they speak, we will never be totally free of it. It seems we've just to put up with it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> The way they speak, we will never be totally free of it. It seems we've just to put up with it!


Like the flu- that is always going to be around. And at least it is generally mild in those who are immunised so as long as no immune variants appear it should be livable with soonish.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Stay safe!


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

no1girl said:


> again.starts tonight at 8PM...........one cannot be too careful.
> 
> My dentist just rang and canceled my Monday checkup.


We're heading for the same thing in the US. The sooner the better to get those deniers back in their caves.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

I am so sorry, but if it keeps you safe, that is the important thing. Please, everyone, wear a mask-get vaccinated-let's crush this terrible killer. The receptionist at my hair salon just died of Covid ( she was not vaccinated).

Vickie


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

LCCoon said:


> Question: Did the lockdown in 2020 stop THE COVID?


If everyone had listened and actually followed the lockdown rules the first time the virus would not have been able to reach so many new hosts. But everywhere, around the world, some people refused to follow guidelines and carried the virus to the most isolated places. (Some places, like India, had logistic problems, with no food or shelter for millions who could not stay where they were when the lockdown started, they had to move around to survive and looked what happened to India's death rate.)

Some people just don't care about other people and think that their rights are more important than other people's lives.

Strongly enforced lockdown rules, followed by a populace determined to battle this virus, keep the infection numbers down. If everyone who could get vaccinated had dones so and everyone else had maintained rules of masking, distancing, not touching faces, ect., right now we would be mopping up the last few pockets of the disease in this country and not having huge waves of new variants filling hospitals.

We have put ourselves back where we were a year ago, only this time with a worse variant. Thankfully treatments are much better as science and medicine has learned more about the disease so not as many will die needlessly. Still, there will be too many deaths, too much long term covid, too many lives changed forever with illness and loss.

That we have had the tools to battle this disease and still so many refuse to acknowledge it, refuse to be bothered with taking care and being careful, refuse to have their personal privilege interupted in any way at all, is a crying shame. We need a world populace determined to end this disease, determined to stop providing hosts, to stop spreading the virus, to keep the vulnerable safe.

Instead, too many cried that their rights are being violated, refused vaccination, refuse to wear masks, refuse to curtail their activites - and as a result of their refusal to help stop the virus from spreading and mutating - there will be mask mandates, travel restrictions, people dying of heart attacks because the hospitals are full to capacity and medical personel are worn out and overstretched.

Darn right those of us who have been fighting to help stop the spread of this disease are fed up with those who refuse to do their part. We are surrounded by self righteous Typhoid Marys, willfully incubating vast numbers of deathly virus and spewing them out with every unmasked breath.

The lockdown would have worked better if people had cooperated with it. Now we have to deal with flare ups that never should have happened.

We need 80% of the population vaccinated to protect those who cannot be vaccinated and to deny the virus hosts to breed in.

We need everyone who can wear a mask in public to wear one until that vaccination goal is met.

We need 100% participation in the fight against this virus.

It shouldn't be political. This is a life and death struggle.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, I'm so sad this is happening again.
School will start soon, and I was hoping for an almost normal routine.
Not so sure now. :sm13:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LCCoon said:


> Question: Did the lockdown in 2020 stop THE COVID?


The lockdowns in Australia may not have stopped Covid, but they certainly have stopped the spread of Covid in that country and kept the number of deaths from it at a low that puts the United States to shame.

Number of Covid cases in Australia: 35,390
Number of Covid cases in USA: 36,190,896

Number of Covid deaths in Australia: 932
Number of Covid deaths in USA: 631,362

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Population


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Ladyj960 said:


> Population


So what? Do lives only matter in terms of percentages? Even so:

Percentage of cases/population Australia: 0.13%
Percentage of cases/population US: 10.98%

Percentage of deaths/population Australia: 0.0036%
Percentage of deaths/population US: 0.192%

Does that comparison make the numbers look any better to you?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Covid here in Sydney is worse now, than it was in the beginning....will this ever end, or go on forever?...(if we only knew).


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-death-toll/

https://www.worldometers.info/abortions/


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

CaroleD53 said:


> Will it just be a week, do you think? I have noticed some short lockdowns in Australia before. I just wondered if short breaks were effective. We seem to go for long ones.


I doubt it will be just 1 week. I suspect it will be longer. But will depend on the number of new cases.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

CaroleD53 said:


> The way they speak, we will never be totally free of it. It seems we've just to put up with it!


That's why we need to be vaccinated!


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Will it just be a week, do you think? I have noticed some short lockdowns in Australia before. I just wondered if short breaks were effective. We seem to go for long ones.


Short you say? We are practically in lock down since February with few short weeks of half freedom in between.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ladyj960 said:


> Population


From the same website kponsw used the capita figures put it into context. These figures are per million so allowing for the large population difference. And it still looks much better for Australia. The US have had twice as many deaths per million as we have had in total.

US. 108,973 cases with 1,897 deaths per million.
Australia. 1370 cases with 36 deaths per million.
United Kingdom. 87,624 cases with 1,905 deaths per million
Canada. 37,691 cases with 699 deaths per million.
New Zealand. 576 cases with 5 deaths per million. Yes these figures are really as good as they look I have not left out any digits.

And both Australia and NZ locked down quickly and continue to do so (the times they resist lead to longer lockdowns it seems). And closed our international borders early. ANd it is still very hard to get back into the country and EVERYONE has to do 14 days mandatory quarantine. And this involves being locked in a room and not allowed out for any reason except needed medical care or an emergency. Meals etc left outside the door.
A few people might get some relaxation of the restrictions such not allowed out the room-for example sports players may be given permission to leave for practice purposes if coming to play- but as tennis players discovered as soon as a member of the team tests positive those freedoms are removed.
So to answer the question of do the lockdowns work these figures indicate YES.

Of course it raises other issues but purely from a does it work perspective the answer is yes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ladyj960 said:


> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-death-toll/
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/abortions/


Over 25 million abortions this year compared to almost 4.3 million from Covid in around 18 months.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> Covid here in Sydney is worse now, than it was in the beginning....will this ever end, or go on forever?...(if we only knew).


I feel for you BettyIrene, and everyone in New South Wales. Our lockdown in Melbourne is probably going to last more than a week, but that's not as worrying as the situation in NSW at the moment. Stay safe and well.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank goodness the Australia and New Zealand RL teams took the lead and opted out of the Rugby League World Cup in spite of the whining about the economic impact from everybody else. The World IRCC postponed it until next year. We have all seen the negative impacts of football/soccer Euros...mostly men drinking and losing their inhibitions. Well done, Australia and New Zealand for locking down hard early and tacking the anti-social behaviour of the minority.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

kponsw said:


> The lockdowns in Australia may not have stopped Covid, but they certainly have stopped the spread of Covid in that country and kept the number of deaths from it at a low that puts the United States to shame.
> 
> Number of Covid cases in Australia: 35,390
> Number of Covid cases in USA: 36,190,896
> ...


Edited: No, just answered my own question.

Pleaseignore this. See my revision below.

Wow! If this information is reliable, then we can conclude that more than 10% of the US population (about 36 million of 333 million) has had covid.

And a little over 1% of Australia's population has had covid (37 thousand out of 26 million).

Is my math right? I haven't had any coffee yet. Australia's numbers are about 36,000 out of about 26 million, which is .1%. That would mean that the US covid infection rate is about 100 times that of Australia. Is this right?


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

lizzie91001 said:


> Edited: No, just answered my own question.
> 
> Wow! If this information is reliable, then we can conclude that more than 10% of the US population (about 36 million of 333 million) has had covid.
> 
> ...


Yes, I really need that coffee, because my edited message is unintelligible…and wrong.

From what I see here, the US infection rate is about 1000 times that of Australia's.

Can someone who# smarter and more caffeinated than I please check the math?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lizzie91001 said:


> Edited: No, just answered my own question.
> 
> Wow! If this information is reliable, then we can conclude that more than 10% of the US population (about 36 million of 333 million) has had covid.
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell this website is reliable. I've been using it since soon after the pandemic started. It simply reports the numbers with no comments on them.
A bit under the 100 times but not far off at a quick look. And well over over 100 times the New Zealand numbers.
Don't think it is 1000 times


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

darowil said:


> As far as I can tell this website is reliable. I've been using it since soon after the pandemic started. It simply reports the numbers with no comments on them.
> A bit under the 100 times but not far off at a quick look. And well over over 100 times the New Zealand numbers.


That the US rate would be 100 times higher is shocking. But it looks to me as though i made a mistake, and the actual rate is about 1000 times higher. Is this even possible, or is my math off by about a factor of ten?

In either case, this info is utterly shocking and horrifying.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Good luck. Be glad you aren’t dealing with all our crazy antivaxxers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lizzie91001 said:


> That the US rate would be 100 times higher is shocking. But it looks to me as though i made a mistake, and the actual rate is about 1000 times higher. Is this even possible, or is my math off by about a factor of ten?
> 
> In either case, this info is utterly shocking and horrifying.


I guess we wait for someone whose maths is better but I think you are off by a factor of 10. Our per capita rate is 1,370 so wouldn't 100 times be 137,000? which is higher than your per capita rate (108,973) so therefore you are under 100 times ours.

But if you look at the total number of cases then yes you have around 1,000 times as many as us. But the reason the per capita is better is that it allows to a large degree for the difference in population. So you have a bit under 100 times as many cases per million as we do. But 1,000 times as many cases if don't take into account the populations.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Sydney has been in lockdown now from about the 6th July and should be coming out on the 25th August, of course that is IF the case rates go down ( which at the moment they aren't).


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Antivaxers aka Zombies or Walking Dead!????


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

flitri said:


> Sydney has been in lockdown now from about the 6th July and should be coming out on the 25th August, of course that is IF the case rates go down ( which at the moment they aren't).


This is vax info for all of Australia. I can't attest to the reliability of the source, but if the info is accurate, it makes sense to keep things locked down for a while.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I really don't think it will ever be over. We are not in lockdown yet again, but I think it's coming. We are back to mandatory masking again, which I did when it wasn't, you never know who are vaccinated, kids aren't and they are the ones who have covid now. My neighbors daughter refused to be vaccinated, she believes in the hype that it changes dna therefore her 2 young adult sons are not vaccinated and they are out working. My neighbor finally got vaccinated but won't tell daughter she is because of the he** she will have to listen to. I was vaccinated in January because I work in healthcare, husband was in February because he was recent quadruple bypass and was moved to the first category to get it. I wish people were not so selfish and then maybe we could go to a little bit of normalcy. But I don't think we will ever be like we were.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Woodsywife said:


> I really don't think it will ever be over. We are not in lockdown yet again, but I think it's coming. We are back to mandatory masking again, which I did when it wasn't, you never know who are vaccinated, kids aren't and they are the ones who have covid now. My neighbors daughter refused to be vaccinated, she believes in the hype that it changes dna therefore her 2 young adult sons are not vaccinated and they are out working. My neighbor finally got vaccinated but won't tell daughter she is because of the he** she will have to listen to. I was vaccinated in January because I work in healthcare, husband was in February because he was recent quadruple bypass and was moved to the first category to get it. I wish people were not so selfish and then maybe we could go to a little bit of normalcy. But I don't think we will ever be like we were.


What I wish is that most employers and all institutions of public education would require the vaccination. I'm glad it's starting to happen a bit more, and we can expect the pace to pick up after the vaccines get the full-on stamp of approval from the FDA. I'm sick of this endless discussion about choice, freedom, rights, blah, blah blah…. not to mention all the lies and rumors and conspiracy theories. I want companies to say, "HERE'S your choice: Get vaccinated or bye-bye."


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

nanna caz said:


> I've had to reschedule my hair appointment yet again. I suspect I'll have to change it as I reckon this lockdown will last more than 7 days. On a more positive note I'm now fully vaccinated


I stayed away from my hair salon during the covid guidelines here in the US. My short hair got long and our grandson (7 years) asked me "Grandma, are you coloring your hair gray?" I said, "No Donovan, Covid did it."


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The Reader said:


> I stayed away from my hair salon during the covid guidelines here in the US. My short hair got long and our grandson (7 years) asked me "Grandma, are you coloring your hair gray?" I said, "No Donovan, Covid did it."


By the time mine was cut, all the colour was cut off. I've kept it it's natural greying colour now. I reckoned it was a good opportunity to grow it out when nobody could see the mess that it was lol.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

CaroleD53 said:


> By the time mine was cut, all the colour was cut off. I've kept it it's natural greying colour now. I reckoned it was a good opportunity to grow it out when nobody could see the mess that it was lol.


Agreed. Since we were at home and not out and about, it worked out well. I'm totally gray now and I really like it. When I was younger I said "I'll never dye my hair" but I did. And then Covid took the decision about coloring any more, and I like the gray.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The Reader said:


> Agreed. Since we were at home and not out and about, it worked out well. I'm totally gray now and I really like it. When I was younger I said "I'll never dye my hair" but I did. And then Covid took the decision about coloring any more, and I like the gray.


Yes, I'm really glad I didn't get it coloured again. It would have been more difficult to grow out if I'd been having to go out and about in public. At least when we had our second lengthy lockdown I didn't have to worry about the two-tone hair!


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

So it's Saturday morning here in Victoria Australia. Today's numbers are 29 new cases. Yesterday it was 6. Not everyone was self isolating.
They have opened up the Al Taqua College vaccination centre in Truginina ( western suburb of Melbourne) for Phyzer vaccinations for anyone under 65 years. My daughter is 38. So she's lining up. She lives in Truginina. May take all day. Yesterday that centre were only vaccinating students & family & staff from that school. Oh I just got a message from her. It's just for school staff & family. So she has to go home. It seems it's difficult to get the under 40's vaccinated but they're saying it's these young people are the ones spreading the virus. ????‍♀


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

nanna caz said:


> So it's Saturday morning here in Victoria Australia. Today's numbers are 29 new cases. Yesterday it was 6. Not everyone was self isolating.
> They have opened up the Al Taqua College vaccination centre in Truginina ( western suburb of Melbourne) for Phyzer vaccinations for anyone under 65 years. My daughter is 38. So she's lining up. She lives in Truginina. May take all day. Yesterday that centre were only vaccinating students & family & staff from that school. Oh I just got a message from her. It's just for school staff & family. So she has to go home. It seems it's difficult to get the under 40's vaccinated but they're saying it's these young people are the ones spreading the virus. ????‍♀


What a difference from here. We ONLY had 1200+ new positive tests yesterday. Nightclubs are opening up after all this time at 00.00 on Monday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> What a difference from here. We ONLY had 1200+ new positive tests yesterday. Nightclubs are opening up after all this time at 00.00 on Monday!


Was that just Scotland? Yes- I checked and all of the UK as I expected was more. What is your population?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Was that just Scotland? Yes- I checked and all of the UK as I expected was more. What is your population?


5.5 million


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

Illegals are pouring across the Southern Border of the US. The government is busing them across the country. Many are infected with the corona virus. The illegals are not required to follow any of the recommendations. I copied the following from NYPost: Nearly 7,000 immigrants who tested positive for COVID-19 have passed through a Texas city that has become the epicenter of the illegal immigration surge, including more than 1,500 over the past seven days, officials said Wednesday.
And the news media is drumming loudly for everyone to wear masks and get vaccinated. What corruption.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> 5.5 million


Near enough to the greater Sydney population for the comparison to really show up (Greater Sydney 5 million, though the figures are for all of NSW which is 8 million but most cases are in Sydney). So it does show the total difference. NSW worst day is heaps better than one of your good days. Easy to forget how well we are still doing compared to much of the world. However it is hard work to keep it down and it shows how worthwhile the tough stance from the start has been.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Near enough to the greater Sydney population for the comparison to really show up (Greater Sydney 5 million, though the figures are for all of NSW which is 8 million but most cases are in Sydney). So it does show the total difference. NSW worst day is heaps better than one of your good days. Easy to forget how well we are still doing compared to much of the world. However it is hard work to keep it down and it shows how worthwhile the tough stance from the start has been.


We had it right down then it went way up again. It seems stuck around this mark at the moment. Think it was about 1400 yesterday. It will be less tomorrow as the weekend figures are always lower and less accurate.


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't know the population of Australia, but the population of the US is apo. 330,000,000.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

The population of Australia as of yesterday was 25,823,822


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

MoCoop said:


> If everyone had listened and actually followed the lockdown rules the first time the virus would not have been able to reach so many new hosts. But everywhere, around the world, some people refused to follow guidelines and carried the virus to the most isolated places. (Some places, like India, had logistic problems, with no food or shelter for millions who could not stay where they were when the lockdown started, they had to move around to survive and looked what happened to India's death rate.)
> 
> Some people just don't care about other people and think that their rights are more important than other people's lives.
> 
> ...


It was mentioned on the news this morning that there is a serious shortage of oxygen in the southern states. The situation is getting more and more dire just so the covioidiots can exercise their freedom at the expense of the lives of others.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

LCCoon said:


> I don't know the population of Australia, but the population of the US is apo. 330,000,000.


I don't understand where you're going with this. Are you just presenting raw data, or do you want us to draw some inference?


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

lizzie91001 said:


> I don't understand where you're going with this. Are you just presenting raw data, or do you want us to draw some inference?


I am not surprised that you don't understand. Just "assume" as most liberals do.


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

Granny41 said:


> It was mentioned on the news this morning that there is a serious shortage of oxygen in the southern states. The situation is getting more and more dire just so the covioidiots can exercise their freedom at the expense of the lives of others.


Yes, the covididiots are rampant in the liberal ranks. They follow the corrupt media like sheep, never doing research for themselves. So keep up with your BAA, BAA, BAA foolishness.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

LCCoon said:


> I am not surprised that you don't understand. Just "assume" as most liberals do.


Wait, why are you insulting me? Here's what you posted:

"I don't know the population of Australia, but the population of the US is apo. 330,000,000."

But now, after reading your unpleasant words to me, I think I do understand better now that you are attempting to make a point, and that it's a ridiculous one.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

LCCoon said:


> Yes, the covididiots are rampant in the liberal ranks. They follow the corrupt media like sheep, never doing research for themselves. So keep up with your BAA, BAA, BAA foolishness.


Funny thing is that the states with the lowest number of vaccinated have the highest rate of infection, hospitalization and deaths. Perhaps you should rethink your statement as it is irrational. This 'liberal sheep' will be standing in line for a booster when they are available.


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

Granny41 said:


> Funny thing is that the states with the lowest number of vaccinated have the highest rate of infection, hospitalization and deaths. Perhaps you should rethink your statement as it is irrational. This 'liberal sheep' will be standing in line for a booster when they are available.


Here is an idea. The Obuma's had a party. No one wore masks. Because they are sophisticates. Can You imagine? The great liberal leader is not setting a good example.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

LCCoon said:


> Here is an idea. The Obuma's had a party. No one wore masks. Because they are sophisticates. Can You imagine? The great liberal leader is not setting a good example.


Quote Washington Examiner:
Washington Examiner
COVID-19 cases spiking in Martha's Vineyard, but no link to Obama's birthday party reported two weeks later
Daniel Chaitin
August 20, 2021·2 min read
In this article:

COVID-19 cases are spiking in Martha's Vineyard, Massachusetts, but local health officials have not reported any link to former President Barack Obama's 60th birthday bash that took place nearly two weeks ago.

Although the number of cases has risen to 158 since the Aug. 7 event, Tisbury health agent and boards of health spokesperson Maura Valley said, "As of today, I haven't seen any cases linked to the Obama party," according to the Daily Mail on Friday.

Tisbury is a town located on the north end of the island. Obama's roughly $12 million estate is located on the southeast end in Edgartown, where Janet Hathaway, assistant to the health board, shared similar news earlier this week.

"So far, we haven't seen anything that leads to the party on the 7th," she told the Boston Herald on Monday.

Obama's Saturday night birthday celebration had a sizable guest list of hundreds of people, including celebrities, but attendees were pressed to adhere to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention public health protocols.

Unlike Donald Trump's constant COVID19 petrie dish rallies that began a year before the Presidential election and are still going on years later. 
https://www.statnews.com/2020/10/19/seeing-rose-garden-superspreader-convocation-as-a-never-event/


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

People can print anything and call it the truth. Do you really think a newspaper is going to criticize the obuma's? 
I am not anti mask...you can wear as many as you like. 
I am not anti vaccine.....take as many as you like
Read any newspaper you want. Believe what you like. 
Copy and paste anything you want to an call it facts.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

LCCoon said:


> People can print anything and call it the truth. Do you really think a newspaper is going to criticize the obuma's?
> I am not anti mask...you can wear as many as you like.
> I am not anti vaccine.....take as many as you like
> Read any newspaper you want. Believe what you like.
> Copy and paste anything you want to an call it facts.


Gee thanks for your blessing. Whatever would I do without it? Perhaps live life like a rational human?


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

Granny41 said:


> Gee thanks for your blessing. Whatever would I do without it? Perhaps live life like a rational human?


All I ask is the same from you.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

LCCoon said:


> All I ask is the same from you.


You have a skewed perspective of rational.


----------

